# A Contest to find a name



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone. I'm starting a contest. For a long time I have wanted a name for our house/property sort of like they do in the UK. I am not good at coming up with that sort of thing, but I know I want it to relate to pigeons. There are many many of you that are very creative with language. So here is what I propose. Post your suggestion on this thread. At the end of a week, I will pick the three I like the best and post them. Then you can vote for your favorite. The winner will get an original drawing about 8x10" of either your own favorite pigeon or of your favorite breed. (I am an artist). So ladies and gentlemen, start your engines, er rather your imagination. Would it help to have a description of the house or a picture?

Margaret


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i will try my best!!
"the homer coop" nono i was just kidding ummm lets see!


the angle averary.
try that ^ (i spelled that word wrong)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It might help if we could see a picture of your property.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree a picture/s would help!

-Hilly


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

OK, here are some pictures. We live sort of in the country. The first one is from the road. The second is the front yard going to the pigeon loft. The next two are the loft in back that you can see from the deck. I want to put the name of the house out front near the road as it is really hard for people to find us without detailed directions.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

And another.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wing's Cottage.
Wing's House.

MY house is called the Bird House by all the neighbors. LOL


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Is that Ivy? Ivy terrace I dunno it was the first thing that came to mind, what kind of birds?
Hmm, you are in Cali so the Cali Coop. I dunno


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Margarret,
What's the name of your most favorite bird?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh Oh I thought of another one The Fallbrook Flyers lol


----------



## Soliton (Sep 17, 2007)

MargaLo, MargaLofts all for short of Margarret Lofts hehehe or try The Pigeon Shack???

by the way your loft looks very nice

p.s.
are those pigeon wings on top of your flight pen door??


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis said:


> Margarret,
> What's the name of your most favorite bird?


Oh gee, Charis, that is a really hard one as I love them all. Probably Billy is my overall favorite as he was the first Flight I ever saw. He is a rescue who found us about five years ago. 

My neighbors don't see my birds. The yard is pretty secluded and we have 3/4 of an acre, so no real across the fence neighbors.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I kind of like First Flight so, add that to my list. I'll probably make you crazy with name possibilities. Oh well...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*THE MARGAROSA*


(idea from the long running series "Bonanza" after the beautiful Ponderosa)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Victor, THAT's VERY CLEVER!!! I LIKE IT!

She may need something relating to pigeons tho...

Lovely place you have there, Margaret!

(The) PIGEON'S PERCH

PIGEON'S VIEW

PIGEONROSA or PALOMAROSA

WINGS OF CALI

WINGS OVER CALI

(The) PIGEON'S REST

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor said:


> *THE MARGAROSA*
> 
> 
> (idea from the long running series "Bonanza" after the beautiful Ponderosa)


That's very clever, Victor. LOL


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr. Squeeks "Palomarosa" = Pigeon rose in Spanish. A nice take off on that maybe "PalomaFlor" meaning PigeonFlower.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

O.K., heres my bid. How about...

Heaven's Landing

Your property is so beautiful I thought that fit.

Dan


----------



## Leonard (Sep 11, 2007)

Hidden Loft


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

How about Rock Dove Ranch?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*CASA LA PALOMA* .GEORGE


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

How about 

Coop De Frill


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Margaret, from the way those names are coming in fast and furious...looks like you will have your mind quite busy deciding on the FINAL THREE!!

You sure don't have to worry about getting enough suggestions!!     

Shi


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This one also comes to mind

Frill at Margaret'a'Ville

Randy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> How about
> 
> Coop De Frill


Now, THAT IS FUUNNNYYYY!     

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Featherland
> Featherfarm
> Avian Paradise Ranch
> Avian Haven
> ...


You are on it!!!
I love Featherland and Feather Farm. I may need to rename my place. Just so ya know now, though, I'm no artist.


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Pigeon Girl's Pad (haha)

Winsome Wings Ranch


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> You are on it!!!
> I love Featherland and Feather Farm. I may need to rename my place. Just so ya know now, though, I'm no artist.


That's OK, Charis, IF you decide to use one of the suggestions, we will think of SOMETHING you could give as a reward!    

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> That's OK, Charis, IF you decide to use one of the suggestions, we will think of SOMETHING you could give as a reward!
> 
> Shi


How about a lovely pair of feral rehabs?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL!!!

Margaret is NOT gonna believe how her thread has GROWN since the last time she was on!!

Charis: awwwwww

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wowie zowie!! You guys are all amazing! You are coming up with *great* stuff. Already I can see quite a few possibles
My idea is to make a totem pole like post with the address number on it and the name. Maybe a carved pigeon as well (my imagination exceeds my ability at times). It would go in that patch of what is now dried rock rose behind the mailboxes. 

Thank you for all the nice things you have said about our place. We moved here two years ago from a very urban area and for us it is a piece of heaven with my little pije loft the best part of it.

Margaret


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just A Fast Thougth 

"Open Wings" 

I May Come up With Something else to. 

Jennifer


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Fallbrook Aviary or, Margarret's Angel's Loft.......... Happy


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Margaret,
you have a beautiful home.

Ok....names:
Pigeon Wings Heaven
All Wings Cottage (It has the cozy cottage look.)
Featherz Fluff Palace - Beautiful's idea: Ok well he liked it 
Hidden Fallbrook's Heaven (The hidden because is is set back a bit-and not easily found.)

Still thinking.....
Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You may have to do a COUPLE of "elminations," Margaret!

Little did you know that on THIS site, when you ASK, you will RECEIVE...A LOT! 

ROFL...    

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Soliton said:


> p.s.
> are those pigeon wings on top of your flight pen door??


Soliton,
That is a ceramic head and shoulders of a pigeon I made. There are holes to fit feathers in it. When my birds molt, I save some flights and tail feathers and refresh it each year. I call it the pigeon goddess. She watches over my flight pen and loft. 

M.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

How Sweet, Would Love To See a close Up Of Your pigeon goddess. 

Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Here Are A few More. 

Pigeon Everlasting
Blue Sky Pigeon Cottage
Pigeon City
Big Perch in The Sky
A Wing and A Prayer
Pigeon Peace
Charm Of A Pigeon
Wings Of Peace
Pigeons Eye View

Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Last One For Tonigth 

"Pigeon Trail" 

Jennifer


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

In the UK the names are usually kept simple.
Something like The Roost maybe? or The Cott. If you call it something like 'The Pigeons Nest', people will think it's a pub. And we don't want that.


----------



## Leonard (Sep 11, 2007)

Little Loft


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Loving Hands Loft, or did someone already say that  
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I call mine _"On Golden Wings"_Loft


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You guys...all of you that have posted, I'm getting the biggest kick out of these names. How will Margarret ever choose?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Has anybody suggested "Coo-coo Farms" yet? Sorry but I was thinking 'funny farm' and had to say it.

Margarret your place is lovely...I love the pigeon Goddess


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Pijie Palace...
Now I am tempted to carve a pigeon out of wood, not that I have ever done that before. But my husband carves into stone so wood Has Got to be easier than that. I would kill myself with his tools


----------



## Soliton (Sep 17, 2007)

how about "The Broodmother", Lofts of Fun, Flight of Margarret, Margarret's Flight or from bob dylan's song "Shelter from the storm" i'll think of more names while im in school hehehe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> In the UK the names are usually kept simple.
> Something like The Roost maybe? or The Cott. If you call it something like 'The Pigeons Nest', people will think it's a pub. And we don't want that.



Oh, I don't know, Alvin...sounds VERY inviting to me...then again, not everyone has an "open door" policy like I do.  

Shi
& Squeaks (who does not like strangers! He agrees with you...)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

horsesgot6 said:


> How Sweet, Would Love To See a close Up Of Your pigeon goddess.
> 
> Jennifer


Will take one and post it when it stops raining. We have rain. YAY   

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

OH MY GOSH there are even more really neat names. Yeah, I think I may have to pick six that I like the best, then let you guys vote, take the top three and have a vote again. There are just too many neat ones. Let's see, I said a week to think up stuff. Thought seven days would allow stuff to percolate up. So, this will end at say 5pm Pacific Daylight time next Tuesday. I'll put up the six favorites on Wed. How many days should I allow for votes to come in? Two maybe? Is that enough time for people in other time zones to vote?

M.

p.s. Coo Coo Farms?     There are plenty of people who would think this quite fitting for me. Oh my can't stop laughing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Here is the picture of the Pigeon Goddess. I refreshed her feathers as she was pretty worn and needed some new feathers for her close up.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I goofed. Try again.

M.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's pretty cool.
I'd like to place an order please. I can supply my own feathers.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*new name*

How about "Angels Wings"?

The flight of a bird against the sun reminds me of an angel in the sky.

George


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor and Shi gave me the idea of using the name of an early California Estate called "Palomares" I think it means Place of Many Doves. Maybe someone more fluent in Spanish can help me out with a translation. 

But however it is translated...it still is a beautiful name for a beautiful thought.

You have a beautiful home BTW, and which ever name that you pick it will represent who you are.

TreesGray...I love the name that you have chosen for your loft.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Namess*

The word Paloma in spanish means dove or pigeon. The word Palomar means Pigeon House.

George


----------



## Soliton (Sep 17, 2007)

wow the pigeon goddess looks beautiful upclose, i do the same with my pigeons feathers whenever they molt, but i dont have the pigeon goddess, i just alligned them on top of my loft, when i find my camera i'll take a picture so you guys can also see my loft.

Alapaap-(meaning sky in philippines), Avianus Margarretus LOL just for fun hehehehe or Kalapati(pigeon)


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I love the pigeon goddess!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now look what you have started, Margaret! Your Goddess is just LOVELY!!

*I want a Pigeon Goddess too!* I save the longer flight feathers from Mr. Squeaks. And I know, that Cindy (AZWhitefeather) has lovely feathers also! Bet she might be interested too! In fact, this could take off like Boni's PGWear!

A Pigeon Goddess hung by Mr. Squeak's home would be just great!

Paloma Diosa is Pigeon Goddess in Spanish (at least I think that's the word for Goddess)...

Paloma Madre would be Pigeon Mother (correct me if I'm wrong - love the way the words "roll" off the tongue). 

I am not fluent in Spanish but love the language! Unfortunately, you will probably have to pick an English name since many don't know Spanish. 

I think your time limit will be fine. You certainly won't lack for responses!

CHOOSING is going to be the HARD part! 

Looking forward to the finals!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*hee hee*

featherland ranch?

sorry, it's a silly joke but i couldn't stop myself . . .
-weeble


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hillybean said:


> Margaret,
> you have a beautiful home.
> 
> Ok....names:
> ...


You know what make that last one...
Fallbrook's Hidden Heaven

Now that sounds better  

Wow, there are some good names on here everyone.
-Hilly


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh Oh I got it this is THE name everybody listening you ready? Here it is...
Margarrets Loft
Yes yes I said it I know I know its genius... you can stop applauding now


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> Oh Oh I got it this is THE name everybody listening you ready? Here it is...
> Margarrets Loft
> Yes yes I said it I know I know its genius... you can stop applauding now



VERY good, Kristen!!

Now, there is only one small "fly in the ointmen!" WHAT will Margaret think???

And, yes, Squeaks and I will send you hugs and scritches....for a great effort!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Okay .. gotta get in on this ..

Maison MarJohn

Rainbow's End

Finally Home

Home At Last

Columbidae Cove

Last Resort

Casa De Las Palomas

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I Came Up with A few More :

Sky Dancing 
Wind Jammier
Golden Gate Flyers 
Majestic Meadow Loft
Peaceful Landing
Hope Rising

I May Still come up With More This Is Alot Of Fun. 
Thanks for The Picture Of The Pigeon Goddess It is So Very Pretty Can i Put In My Order for One Too. 

Jennifer


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

O.K. heres one! How about "Love Is In The Air"?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, so many lovely and fun names. I didn't go through them all but here's a few that might not have yet been thought of.

Sky Flight

Beautiful Wings

Passerine Fancy

Columbidae Colony 

Columbidae Wood


This is a wonderful thread -- lots of creative minds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cherished Pigeons' Loft
California Dreamin' Loft
Pigeonlove Loft


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok here is some more:

rose garden path way
golden angle loft
peacefull feathers
Sunrising loft
rose garden loft
the Phoenix loft
the phoenix's home/coop



if i stole you name then... me sorry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

The Haven
Haven of the Pigeon Goddess
Daryl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This thread go long, fast..!

Had I mentioned 'Preen Acres'?

'Coo Hollow'...

'The Pidge Farm'

'Wingtopia'

'Columbadrome'

Once I move, I will have to come up with one too..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wing's Rest


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> This thread go long, fast..!
> 
> Had I mentioned 'Preen Acres'?
> 
> ...


I must say, Phil, you are in RARE FORM!    

Have no fear, we can help pick a name for you too!  

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Excellent...!


I will need all the help I can get...!


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Excellent...!
> 
> 
> I will need all the help I can get...!
> ...


From the way THIS thread has taken off, I don't think you will have anything to worry about!

Just let us know... 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. I'm a "namer" from waaaay back! Few name as much as I do: the usual pets, of course, but cars, typewriter, computer, trees, even certain jewelry and the little "alien" figure who is my car's "guardian!"


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> I'm a "namer" from waaaay back! Few name as much as I do: the usual pets, of course, but cars, typewriter, computer, trees, even certain jewelry and the little "alien" figure who is my car's "guardian!"


Shi, I'm a namer too and so is my husband. Probably most folks think we are some kind of wing nuts. But it sure it fun!

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I can't believe the creativity you have all come up with. Yes I can. With so many Nosey Members there has got to be all this imagination floating out there just to be captured.

Anyhow. We are almost down to the last 24 hours of this contest. You have till tomorrow at 5 pm to get in any last minute entries.

Just a few statistics:

So far twenty six people have suggested one hundred eight names. Now I must start trying to choose It is really gonna be a tough one cause there are lots and lots of terrific names. 

The Pigeon Goddess: Thank you to everyone who said such nice things about her. I would love to make one for each of you who expressed an interest, but right now I don't have access to a kiln. If, in the future, I do find a way to do ceramics again, I'll make up several of them and let you know they are available. Or if any of you want to play with Sculpy (that clay you bake in the oven) I'll be glad to provide the pattern and directions. Sculpy works fine for an indoor PG, but won't hold up outside.

M.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

little bird said:


> Maybe, Margarret, you could choose an overall name for the whole property and use some of the other suggestions to section the area.......like a name for the aviary....another for the flight pen.....another for the night coop.......another for the maternity ward......one for the food storage area......certainly one for the human living area...etc.....


Littlebird,

That is an outstanding idea!!! 

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Littlebird,
> 
> That is an outstanding idea!!!
> 
> Margaret



AND I CONCUR!! Nice going, Littlebird!!

Now, you will REALLY have your work cut out for you Margaret! But what a GREAT way to use more names!!

Yep, we "namers" take our "craft" seriously!  

Sometimes, I am able to find names when my friends ask; other times, I'm not meant to come up with a particular name, someone else is.  

The alien "guardian" for Dr. Woo, my Daewoo, is a case in point. A friend gave me a little alien figure for kids that came from a fast food restaurant. He was green and orange, with 4 arms and antennae. No matter how hard I tried, a name would just not come to mind! One day, a friend of mine got in the car. I showed him the alien and told him about my problem. He took one look at the alien figure and said, "Mr. Schwinkledorf." PERFECT!  


Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MARAGRRET,Looks like you will need a road map of your property with all those names. LOL LOL LOL .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> MARAGRRET,Looks like you will need a road map of your property with all those names. LOL LOL LOL .GEORGE


Maybe so, George...but sure would help giving directions so one doesn't get "lost!"    

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

george simon said:


> MARAGRRET,Looks like you will need a road map of your property with all those names. LOL LOL LOL .GEORGE


Yeah, maybe I won't get lost any more wandering around here. I'll have to make signs. LOL

Margaret


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Has anyone suggested Pigeon Place?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow this thread has grown!! I wouldn't know where to start if I was Margaret lol. What a creative bunch we are here.


----------

